# Rayland Marina Ramp



## bran5602 (May 13, 2011)

I cannot understand why Rayland Marina put all that money into a new launch ramp and then parked a huge barge boat on it blocking half of the launch ramp. They charge $5.00 to park and launch. No wonder they dont have very many tournaments up there anymore. I was going to start a league there on a weeknight, but It would take forever to get in and out of the water. Any suggestions on where to hold a league at on that pool?


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Steubenville, but you will have to work around the thurs. Nighters that will begin this week. I believe lock 10 is running them.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## ChampioNMan (Mar 17, 2009)

I totally agree about the Marina conditions.There is plenty of room there for them to park all this stuff (junk) instead they choose to block up the ramp and leave it all in the launch area.
They paved the lot this year and repaired the ramp which made it very nice until they clutter it all up to the point of being a pain in the a$$ to launch a single boat,let alone 20-30 boats for a tourny.
We have alternated Wed night tournys for years between Wheeling Island and Rayland until this year.We will not be in Rayland this season because of the clutter and the higher launch fee.
They (the Marina owners) have made $75-$100 off launch fees on every other Wed night for as long as they have owned the place.
I talked to a few guys last night who fished a club tourny there on Sunday with only +/- 15 boats and they all agreed it was a disaster trying to launch.

There is a ramp in Mingo off Commercial Ave,but it does have limited parking.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

How's the smallmouth and catfishing been on the pool this year? I haven't been there since '05 and really miss the river.


----------



## Carver (Jan 20, 2010)

The Rayland marina has turned into a junkyard, a real eye sore. I would bet that the Corps of Engineers spent the money to make those improvements and then the operator blocks that nice new ramp. I bet if enough people complained to the Corps they would take a look at that place. Changes need to made for sure.


----------



## ChampioNMan (Mar 17, 2009)

As far as I know The Corps no longer have anything to do with the Marina.I believe it is now completely under private ownership.
They do have a website http://www.raylandmarina.com/main5.htm I would agree its time to start firing him letters. They have a Contact Us page on the net.


----------



## bran5602 (May 13, 2011)

the smallies have been on fire up until this week. I have been catching at least 25 to 30 smallies in about 4-5 hours time. Everything from a lbs to 4 lbs. Yesterday I went out and was out for 4 hours and caught 17. It seems like I had to switch from what I was using before to some crankbaits. The water has cleared up a bit and I think that is the reason why they have dropped off. Also the water is starting to get warmer. It has been in the low 70's and now is about 81.


----------



## Carver (Jan 20, 2010)

ChampioNMan said:


> As far as I know The Corps no longer have anything to do with the Marina.I believe it is now completely under private ownership.
> They do have a website http://www.raylandmarina.com/main5.htm I would agree its time to start firing him letters. They have a Contact Us page on the net.


It seems like many years ago the Corps turned over the ownership of these marinas to local goverment and somwe were sold. The web site explains it all. I think an e mail campaign might get some attention, something surely needs to be done.


----------



## WVSMALLIEHUNTER (Jun 7, 2011)

bran5602 said:


> the smallies have been on fire up until this week. I have been catching at least 25 to 30 smallies in about 4-5 hours time. Everything from a lbs to 4 lbs. Yesterday I went out and was out for 4 hours and caught 17. It seems like I had to switch from what I was using before to some crankbaits. The water has cleared up a bit and I think that is the reason why they have dropped off. Also the water is starting to get warmer. It has been in the low 70's and now is about 81.


hey man, the smallies haven't shut off this week. neither have the spots. they are just deeper, and have started hitting different baits. we caught 30 between the 2 of us in this size range. and im not counting all the dinks. think deeper and slower. you'll be on em.

later


----------



## bran5602 (May 13, 2011)

No the smallies haven't shut off. Went out this morning and smoked them again. 32 to be exact on the number caught in 5 hours. Alot of dinks but many of them to write home about. 7 of them were in the 3-4 lbs class. Went to the other side of the river and knocked their socks off. Maybe because it was a presentation they havent seen yet. Maybe going there and fishing the same stretch of banks that I normally fish was the problem. They have already seen everything I had to offer. Switching to the other side to me was the answer. Had a blast! I enjoy my largemouth bass fishing, but smallies are alot of fun.


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

We just started one on thursday night out of stuebenville marina 5-9 20.00$ to get in not a bad show last night for our first one


----------



## WVSMALLIEHUNTER (Jun 7, 2011)

Rivergetter said:


> We just started one on thursday night out of stuebenville marina 5-9 20.00$ to get in not a bad show last night for our first one


how many# 's won it? we was wondering if you still had it. we were on the river last night below steubenville


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

Six pounds won last night. It was a little slow at first but there was a couple of boats that put a nice limit together


----------



## WVSMALLIEHUNTER (Jun 7, 2011)

Rivergetter said:


> Six pounds won last night. It was a little slow at first but there was a couple of boats that put a nice limit together


what time do you guys meet up? we might want to get in on it next week.


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

Be at the ramp around 4:30 so that you have time to be in the water and ready to go at five. If ur late you can still fish just find a boat that's in the tournament and give them your name and ask them to check your livewells


----------



## WVSMALLIEHUNTER (Jun 7, 2011)

Rivergetter said:


> Be at the ramp around 4:30 so that you have time to be in the water and ready to go at five. If ur late you can still fish just find a boat that's in the tournament and give them your name and ask them to check your livewells


we'll probably put in at wellsburg, and just run up to the stuebnville marina. if thats ok. what time do you weigh in?


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

Yes that fine just let whoever is taking the money that your not on a trailer so you can get your livewells checked. Otherwise you will get people talking. I have fished alot of night ones where guys are ready in the water when it starts and nobody ever checks. We just dont want any bad rap starting. Weigh ins will be at nine o clock. We have a few guys that work a midnight shift this gives them time to weigh and still get to work


----------



## WVSMALLIEHUNTER (Jun 7, 2011)

Rivergetter said:


> Yes that fine just let whoever is taking the money that your not on a trailer so you can get your livewells checked. Otherwise you will get people talking. I have fished alot of night ones where guys are ready in the water when it starts and nobody ever checks. We just dont want any bad rap starting. Weigh ins will be at nine o clock. We have a few guys that work a midnight shift this gives them time to weigh and still get to work


ok no problem


----------



## TubeMan (Jul 3, 2011)

That's how we do it in the old country.


----------



## WVSMALLIEHUNTER (Jun 7, 2011)

TubeMan said:


> That's how we do it in the old country.


LOL....tubeman NICE!!


----------



## bran5602 (May 13, 2011)

I will be there...... 4:30. Got it!


----------

